# Pronuncación "ho"



## Fer-cat

¿Cómo se pronuncia el pronombre ho?

¿La h no suena, es muda? ¿O por el contrario se pronuncia ligeramente?

Por ejemplo, "Fer-ho" "Parlar-ho" y otras estructuras de este tipo, ¿Cómo se pronuncia?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## ernest_

La «h» no se pronuncia nunca, excepto en palabras extranjeras como «hands».
Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que el pronombre «ho» siempre es átono, y la «o» átona en los dialectos orientales se pronuncia «u». En resumen, «ho» se pronuncia «u» o «o», dependiendo del dialecto.


----------



## Fer-cat

ernest_ said:


> La «h» no se pronuncia nunca, excepto en palabras extranjeras como «hands».
> Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que el pronombre «ho» siempre es átono, y la «o» átona en los dialectos orientales se pronuncia «u». En resumen, «ho» se pronuncia «u» o «o», dependiendo del dialecto.



Graciès, entonces en Barcelona, por ejemplo,¿ se pronunciaría como "u" o cómo "o"?

Moltes graciès Ernest, estic aprendant català.


----------



## ernest_

En Barcelona, se pronuncia «u». Si miras este mapa, en toda la parte que queda a la derecha de la línea discontinua, la «o» átona se pronuncia «u», mientras que en el resto se mantiene «o».


----------



## Fer-cat

ernest_ said:


> En Barcelona, se pronuncia «u». Si miras este mapa, en toda la parte que queda a la derecha de la línea discontinua, la «o» átona se pronuncia «u», mientras que en el resto se mantiene «o».



Muchísimas gracias. Entonces jo ho faig, se diría "yo u faich" (más o menos) ¿no?
Siento ser tan pensado, pero quiero que me queda claro


----------



## ernest_

Sí, «yo u fach» o incluso «you fach» (pronunciando «ou» como diptongo). La «i» es muda, solo indica que la «g» se pronuncia con un sonido «ch». Y tranquilo, puedes preguntar tanto como quieras


----------



## Favara

Curiosament, a la major part del valencià es pronuncia normalment /u/ o /ew/.


----------



## elMagnate

Fon.: la pronúncia d'aquest pronom depèn de la fonètica sintàctica, o sia, de la posició que el mot ocupa dins la frase. 1.o En posició enclítica precedit de forma verbal acabada en consonant o en _u _(com _fer-ho, escolteu-ho_), es pronuncia _o _en els dialectes occidental i valencià, _ó _en el mallorquí i menorquí, _u _en l'oriental i eivissenc.—2.o En posició postvocàlica (com _canta-ho, ell bé ho diu_) es pronuncia w en tots els dialectes.—3.o En posició inicial de frase fonètica (com _ho veurem, ho hem vist_), es diftonga en _heu _(əw en or. i bal., ew o aw en occ. i val.).
    Etim.: del llatí hŏc, ‘això’.

Font: dcvb.iec.cat

Espere haver-te ajudat. Qualsevol dubte de pronunciació, sobretot dialectal consulta-ho en este diccionari.


----------



## Heiwajin

ernest_ said:


> Sí, «yo u fach» o incluso «you fach» (pronunciando «ou» como diptongo). La «i» es muda, solo indica que la «g» se pronuncia con un sonido «ch». Y tranquilo, puedes preguntar tanto como quieras



La i és muda en funció del dialecte. Per Tarragona, per exemple, es pronuncia lleugerament o, directament, el que no es pronuncia és la "g" per fer una i ben marcada ("yo u fai")


----------

